# Greece in January/Feb/March



## wasfitonce

This winter from January on, we would like to tour Greece instead of Spain. Any imformation on what sort of weather (temp etc) we can expect and where are the best places to head for.

Thanks in advance for your help

Paul and Ann


----------



## AlanVal

Interested in reply,s to this post as well Ann usually we go to Portugal but could do with a change.....
val


----------



## Mike48

It will be cold and wet. There is a useful graph here:

http://www.climatetemp.info/greece/


----------



## tammy

Hi,
I did the Pelopennese last winter. Maybe had 4 or 5 days of rain in 4 months. The average day time temp allowed shorts and vest. For more info read Magbags blogs. I am off to Crete this winter as the reports I have are that it is even better!!!


----------



## tonyt

Talk nicely to Mr Madge (or look at his posts) and all will be revealed


----------



## Addie

Am I going mad or is this in the France forum? :lol:

I asked a similar question in the Greece forum yesterday 

_Mod Note: It was posted into the France Touring Forum...I have moved it :wink: _


----------



## Don_Madge

tonyt said:


> Talk nicely to Mr Madge (or look at his posts) and all will be revealed


I can highly recommend Crete, the south of the island is a free campers paradise.  

We were there March/April 2010. There is some info HERE which will help for the free camping spots.

Don


----------



## blade1889

Adam, Sophie

Where is the place in the first photo in your blog 17th Sept?
Got to go there!
Sorry cant get thru on your blog email


----------



## Addie

blade1889 said:


> Adam, Sophie
> 
> Where is the place in the first photo in your blog 17th Sept?
> Got to go there!
> Sorry cant get thru on your blog email


Hello - sorry you can't get through - you need to replace the (at) with an @ or use the contact as at the bottom of the 'About Us' page 

Do you mean this one?

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-9OQIaPHH2SI/TnXkAFk_9eI/AAAAAAAAcrg/XdlYV24jSio/s1600/Greece_Panaroma.jpg

This is a free beach / aire type arrangement.

40.19090, 23.68966

Google Maps: http://goo.gl/eRBsL

Not on PeeJay's spots - but will submit ours to him when we've finished the trip


----------



## blade1889

Adam, Sophie

Thats the one!
I'm on my way


----------



## barryd

Also I think Catherine and chris from www.theworldisourlobster.com were there in the winter. I think last year. They did sicily then Greece from memory.

I know they found some great places so have a read or get in touch with them.

It's on our list of winter destinations if we ever get round to doing it.

Can't say I like the sound of Spain in the winter to be honest. Crete sounds like an adventure but I think a lot of these places can be difficult to get to and leave but if there is no hurry?


----------



## Addie

barryd said:


> Also I think Catherine and chris from www.theworldisourlobster.com were there in the winter. I think last year. They did sicily then Greece from memory.
> 
> I know they found some great places so have a read or get in touch with them.
> 
> It's on our list of winter destinations if we ever get round to doing it.
> 
> Can't say I like the sound of Spain in the winter to be honest. Crete sounds like an adventure but I think a lot of these places can be difficult to get to and leave but if there is no hurry?


I think I am right in saying that Catherine and Chris don't, or certainly didn't until very recently, Wild Camp or use Aires.

They did however spend what appears to be 9 weeks in Greece (I think they update their blog weekly). The platform they use only shows the last 50 posts so the Greece entrys are burred right at the back - but fear not I have them bookmarked as have been reading recently!

http://www.theworldisourlobster.com...est/Entries/2010/4/9_31_Greece_-_Central.html

http://www.theworldisourlobster.com...ntries/2010/4/2_30_Greece_-_East_Central.html

http://www.theworldisourlobster.com/The_World_Is_Our_Lobster/Latest/Entries/2010/3/26_29_Greece_-_Peloponnese_S_(3).html

http://www.theworldisourlobster.com/The_World_Is_Our_Lobster/Latest/Entries/2010/3/19_28_Greece_-_Peloponnese_S_(2).html

http://www.theworldisourlobster.com...ries/2010/3/12_27_Greece_-_Peloponnese_S.html

http://www.theworldisourlobster.com...ries/2010/3/5_26_Greece_-_Peloponnese_SW.html

http://www.theworldisourlobster.com.../Entries/2010/2/26_25_Greece_-_Kefalonia.html

http://www.theworldisourlobster.com...ies/2010/2/18_24_Greece_-_Peloponnese_NW.html

http://www.theworldisourlobster.com.../Latest/Entries/2010/2/12_23_Greece_-_NW.html

Here is PeeJay's Wild Camps - however it is desperately easy to find your own however as always having a ready made list does make life easier!

http://goo.gl/a3q9s


----------



## TishF650

Blimey Addie,

I think you know my blog better than I do!

Barryd, do you want to be my agent??

We spent large chunks of the last two winters in Greece; once we get there, we don't seem to be able to tear ourselves away...

The posts on the blog on Greece are No 23-31 and 69-73, if that helps.

We know loads of people who have wildcamped there, although we didn't. But I am writing this from an aire in Brittany, so we are getting braver 

We had mainly good weather in the winter months, although it did snow in March this year, and it can be stormy at night, so it's not always wise to park RIGHT on the beach...

In our opinion, anywhere in the Peloponnese is wonderful. Heard good things about Crete but the ferry is not cheap for a large van.

Enjoy, and if you want to PM, please feel free. Turkey's great too!

Cheers
Catherine (& Chris)
www.theworldisourlobster.com


----------



## Lesleykh

Hi,
We really enjoyed Greece last winter. It was excellent for wild camping, and quite a few campsite's were open too. 

I'd advise heading as far south as you can as quickly as you can though to avoid chilly days and even snow. Can't say you'll avoid the rain, but when it's sunny the south is glorious.

Take a look at our blog for December 2010 and January 2011. 

Cor - I'm feeling a tad jealous now!

Lesley


----------



## musicbus

*greece and things*

After spending almost two months in Greece wild camping for virtually all of it, compliments of Peejay's wild camping places and trawling everyone's great blogs, I have to say it was the most enjoyable trip we have done in the last 8 years.

Our plan was to do the Peloponessos then go NE via Athens to Istanbul. Got as far as Athens then turned around and went back to the peloponessos because we have so much fun and saw so many great places that we wanted more.

It, immediately upon getting back to Scotland had me researching a winter trip to Crete. The weather is pretty much equivalent to the Algarve with the occassional surprise. ave 15c day 8c night.

yes the ferry is expensive but costs are low once there.

As for wild camping if Crete is anything like what we have just done at no stage did we feel concerned for our safety at all and we parked up in some fairly remote areas.

I think Peter and Linda's Blog with Don Madge and The World is our Lobster that deliver great excellent insights into this part of the world. I am sure Addie will add even more depth.

We are heading to the Algarve for some golf and sun next week and but I cant wait to get back to Greece again.

barry


----------



## Don_Madge

There's also a great deal of info on Greece at Magbaz http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/category/8/27/30/

It looks like Greece/Turkey might see a few more Brits this coming winter.  

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## barryd

TishF650 said:


> Barryd, do you want to be my agent??


Keep sending the cheques and I wont tell people you have spent the last two years in a flat in Manchester photoshopping pictures of your van onto images all over europe nicked off Googley.

Lets put it this way. It has to be warmer than the Lake District last Christmas where it got down to -18c

I once corresponded with a campsite owner in Paleokastritsa on Corfu where the site was shut for the winter but he agreed to open it just for us for a few months in the winter for I think €200-250 a month inc services and EHU. He thought we were mad for wanting to come and said there would only be you. Suits me I thought and there are some cracking places to wild the odd night on Corfu.

Anyway didnt go but perhaps there are deals to be had if you get fed up with wilding or want a base.


----------



## helenoftroy

We've just come back from a three month stay in the Peloponnese- once again, it was amazing. People we talked to throughout that area reckon on it not being cold by our standards in winter and people who have overwintered there seem happy. There aren't many grey days! You can have a stormy day but there's likely to be sunshine the same day. 
I've got a blog if it's of any use to you re ports etc www.bevisonwheels.blogspot.com


----------



## captainjc

hi there, we spend 3 months in lefkas, nydri, at camping desimi, fantastic place, even better if you have a boat,


----------



## havingfun

*greece in jan feb march*

hi,

it,s making me more sure that greece is where i want to be this winter,last year in portugal we met quite a few brits who had been to greece,and said that it was even more laid back.

plan .......ha ha,well idea,is to visit son in valencia for christmas, unload 2 ton of brit stuff, and then slow drive to lecate,friends there, and then over to ferry in italy,and down to greece, then make our way back via austria, and germany or france.

still trying to find out cost of ferry for a hobby 750,i can only seem to bring prices up to dec,,and still cant work out how much a go box costs, i think i must be having senior moments.

i love this site,it makes me more adventous every year,cant beleive its only 4 years ago,that i thought the oven was broken, dident know needed a gas bottle in the cupboard where it said gas.

mags


----------



## peejay

Mags, the Italy - Greece 2012 ferry timetables 'should' start appearing on websites around December time but we are talking about Greece here :roll: , I usually start looking around for prices then.

Re the Go Box, it would probably be better to go down through Switzerland into Italy instead, its a much cheaper option with their Heavy vehicle tax form that you fill in at the border. Unless of course you have a specific reason for going via Austria.

Pete


----------



## nicholsong

Just as general comments on using Greek ferries:-

1 For timetables I find that Danae are as good a source as any - although they are a ferry operator there travel section covers all lines and the site is easy to use.

2 Closer to departure date/time I find that checking for weather/strike delays with the Port Police at the particular port is more reliable than the agent, because the police know when they have to put down the phone/coffee to meet the ferry! Or get the number of Operations office of the ferry line.

One relaxing thing about travelling by MH is that if the plans are interrupted for any reason one can just park up and wait, or go to the beach for another day. Simples!

Geoff


----------



## havingfun

*greece in jan feb march*

hi, thanks for that info,thought i was not working the site correctly,its only to get a rough idea of costs,ferry times and length of journey,as i,ve said before,bernand will drive anywhere,sort anything out on the van,he,s just fitted a big fridge freezer,instead of the little one we had,and you cant tell he nearly demolished the inside to fit it,it,s perfect.but.....he dosent like surprises,so i,ve always got plan A,plan B,and if all else fails wing it,but i dont tell him i,m winging it..........

why i fancied austria,we would be going home that way,i think,and i,ve never seen veinna, and it,s on my list of would love to visit,i.ve looked at going round,and i,m as tight as they come,but sometimes to go somewhere special you have to put your money where your mouth is, it,s hard for me,born in yorkshire,brought up in lancashire, you never spend aught if you can avoid it.

mags


----------



## coppo

*Re: greece in jan feb march*



havingfun said:


> hi, thanks for that info,thought i was not working the site correctly,its only to get a rough idea of costs,ferry times and length of journey,as i,ve said before,bernand will drive anywhere,sort anything out on the van,he,s just fitted a big fridge freezer,instead of the little one we had,and you cant tell he nearly demolished the inside to fit it,it,s perfect.but.....he dosent like surprises,so i,ve always got plan A,plan B,and if all else fails wing it,but i dont tell him i,m winging it..........
> 
> why i fancied austria,we would be going home that way,i think,and i,ve never seen veinna, and it,s on my list of would love to visit,i.ve looked at going round,and i,m as tight as they come,but sometimes to go somewhere special you have to put your money where your mouth is, it,s hard for me,born in yorkshire,brought up in lancashire, you never spend aught if you can avoid it.
> 
> mags


I don't like them tight Yorkshire buggers. :wink:


----------



## havingfun

*greece in jan feb march*

hi,

we,re not tight,we,re just careful..........

mags,


----------



## Don_Madge

Hi Mags,

Have a look at http://www.ferries.gr/ it's a very good site having most of the ferry lines on it.

Be very careful if you book in advance in winter time as the ferry company's carry out schedule servicing, often sailings are also disrupted due to bad weather.

We never book in advance just check the schedules and turn up at the port and take what's on offer.

Enjoy your trip.

Don


----------



## coppo

*Re: greece in jan feb march*



havingfun said:


> hi,
> 
> we,re not tight,we,re just careful..........
> 
> mags,


Yes thats what i tell everybody.

We're just careful we are.


----------

